# Looking For Good Deals On Steel Shot.



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has found any good deals online for Steel Shot.(3 1/2 inch BB's or 1's) I have been looking around and haven't found any killer deals. If you could shoot me some links I would appreciate it.

I was looking for a Case of BlackCloud, But the Cheapest I have found was around 230$ ( But I am open to pretty much all Steel Shot)


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out Rogers Sporting Goods they have a case of Black Cloud for 195, they also had other brands on sale. http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

Thx I'll do that


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do you order stuff from there? I tried and it says I didn't select anything.


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

Dunno I haven't Tried yet. If I have any luck I will try to help you out.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't ordered anything from them either i just gave the link because the had very good prices on things. it looks like you have to register on there site to make an account.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I called them


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How does that work. I thought you coulden't ship ammo?


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

I have ordered all my duck hutning ammo online. I think it is certain states you can not ship ammo to.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

They ship to ND... ordered some a couple months back.


----------

